# Looking in southern zone within hr from Perry.



## ixibiggreg (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in the market for around 200 acres for myself and a couple friends within an hour of Perry in the southern zone. Also i'm looking for my cousin who's from FL and he's looking for around 1000 acres. Idealy 1000-1500 acres would be best so we can all put money towards it and gather a few more folks to join in. Thought I'd put a feeler out in advance to get a head start on it. Thanks!


----------



## ixibiggreg (May 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## joedublin (May 11, 2012)

greg...no land to lease , but we do have ONE spot open for a member in our 516 acre deer and turkey lease in Whigham,Georgia between Cairo and Bainbridge.If any interest call me at 352-694-5419 in Ocala,FL...........JOE


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (May 28, 2012)

We have 680 acres on Hwy 247 just south of Frito Lay in Houston County. Pines and hardwood bottom with 2 power lines. This property use to be part of Oaky Woods WMA. Bears, Deer and lots of Hogs. Our dues are $800 per year includes family and guest. Call James @ 478-320-3990 or Jesse @ 478-718-3766.


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (Jun 1, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas. dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols lanier and clinch counties in georgia. HUGE swamp with 7 small fishing ponds inside. 400 yard shooting range with shooting house. 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia Email for pictures
Take advantage of this Membership offer Most people that Join always return the following year. Great place for the whole family. Which is why we Usually don't have memberships availible. Most Members have been there 10 to 20 plus years. Some of me and My families Greatest Memories Happen at This Club.
if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Shorty Brown (229) 569-0086_________________________________________________________________________________Last edited by MILTON BRADLEY
; 05-21-2012 at- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -10:38 AM.


----------



## ixibiggreg (Jun 1, 2012)

Outdoorsman17 said:


> We have 680 acres on Hwy 247 just south of Frito Lay in Houston County. Pines and hardwood bottom with 2 power lines. This property use to be part of Oaky Woods WMA. Bears, Deer and lots of Hogs. Our dues are $800 per year includes family and guest. Call James @ 478-320-3990 or Jesse @ 478-718-3766.



Funny you mention this, I work on the farm behind Frito Lay.... Good woods all around and AWESOME bucks i've seen over the years! Thanks anyways Jesse!


----------



## rutledgerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a Lease in Stewart County.   Between  Lumpkin  &  Benovlance Ga. We have a camp house to stay in all you need to be comfortable. Also have two campsites with full hookups. Dues for the year $1000.00 includes electric and food plots. Call 352-427-4985 for details. Or email me at rutledgerm@hotmail.com


----------



## tgb48 (Jul 25, 2012)

i have  a 1000 acs. in telfair co.


----------

